# Riccia Ftuitans Question



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey there. Feel free to give me some advice, I've been planting tanks for about 2 months but I still got alot to learn. So far my plants are doing fine and I want to go big. You only live once, so go big.









I was wondering if anyone else in here ever used Riccia Fluitans as a complete floor cover foreground plant?

I've always loved the look of planted tank with the foreground being all covered up with grass type appearances. The only reason I asked is because I could get some for very cheap on square plates.

I dealt with Riccia Fluitans before, and I had them growing on driftwood as well in my Piraya tank. Didn't bother my Piraya at all, he/she loves it.

I have a 95 gallon tank, I'm using Aqua-Soil as my plant nunutrient substrate, at the moment I have a cheap c02 bottle that I bought at Petsmart a while back, It's a RedSea Co2 and it works good for the moment. I have a Odyssea 260 watts CF light that I have on for about 8-10 hours a day.

Can I stay with my old system if I moved onto using Riccia Fluitans as my complete floor covered foreground?

I only have my small Piraya in this tank with a few Black Skirt Tetras.









































Thanks in advance.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

It looks like you have the idea. I bought a hairnet and used that to wrap the riccia over rocks. That way it stays in a uniform shaped clump. In your case, you want to do the entire bottom. That could be quite tedious, but would look great. I suggest doing it in sections, but using several separate flat peices such as slate or slate chips that may fit together well kinda like irregular tiles. That way the riccia will bridge the gaps and look solid after it's growing in well. The Riccia can be tough to control if not contained well.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I could either attach it to a square slate myself or puchase the Riccia with it already attached to the square slate. I know I'm going to need alot to cover the whole ground. What I need to know is, if I can use my regular setup that I have now with the co2, lighting on my current setup. Is there a need to upgrade my co2 and lighting.. I understand that's it's 2watts per gallon, that does go along with a full covered ground?!

I don't want them to die once I get started. Trying to find the right information before I purchase the Riccia.

Thanks


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

if you go w/ pressurized CO2 you could be looking at a couple hundred dollars in equipment. You would prob need 2 diffusers or a reactor hooked up inline w/ your canister filter. The lighting seems fine, check your bulbs and make sure they are still putting out their appropriate wattage. You will need to get rid of all dark corners to get the growth you want. To start the riccia, you don't need to put a ton of it on the slate, just enough to cover the top. That way you can spread it thin. It may take longer to fill in but will produce more coverage.


----------

